# Turbo kit



## Edthepro (May 19, 2020)

I have a 2013 maxima and I'm looking to install a turbo kit. What are the best ones out there??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have not seen any custom turbo kits specifically for late model maximas; however there are many universal kits available which requires fabrication on your part. You might try the following web site; they don't show your year but it may be worth contacting them. You might be able to retro-fit one of their kits:





__





Nissan Maxima Turbo Kits | TurboKits.com


offering Nissan Maxima Turbo Kits, Turbocharger Systems and Components to Boost Your Horsepower!




www.turbokits.com


----------

